# Auto pounder, very different experiences between people



## Seedman06 (Sep 20, 2017)

I should start by saying I'm a pretty Light weight. Smoke like twice a month. Only home grown stuff. Had a few freebies autos I grew (came with some photo seeds I ordered a while back) nothing impressive came from them. We had tried berry rider, auto mazar, think different (that was pretty good, motivating) and the last one was auto pounder.

Wife and I split a pretty good size joint of the auto pounder. She barely felt it , I felt like I wasn't myself, almost like I was watching someone who was me. My train of thought kept going back to how big the universe was and how inconsequential we all are. Body felt like liquid, like I didn't have bones. Kept thinking I was being watched, like I didn't belong in my own house, i felt completely disfunctional like I couldn't ever go back to being a normal person. I felt unpleasantly drugged and mildly psychotic, closed eye visuals every time I closed my eyes or went into a dark room, like things were rushing past me or out of sight. For about an hour and a half then just came back to reality.

Luckily, my wife didn't get like that too, she isn't nearly as calm of a person as I am, but why on Earth did we have such a different reaction, generally she gets alot higher than I do. I'm actually a little hesitant to smoke again, especially that plant. She only smokes with me so I can't see that she has that much higher of a tolerance we don't weight anything out just grabbed a bud grinded it up and rolled a joint. Similar thickness to a cigarette w/ a paper crutch. No idea how much was in it.

The auto pounder was the least impressive looking of the autos. Smelled good but less trichomes than anything else we have grown, so I wasn't expecting much from it.

Any one have anything similar happen? Did I just "green out"? Why would it affect me so different than her?


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 3, 2017)

That's odd dude, I used to smoke all day everyday with a few friends of mine. One of my friends could smoke blunts of OG Kush all day with me but when I rolled up some train wreck or Jack Herer he would always lose his mind. He didn't smoke for a few days after the Jack Herer, and after smoking it a few times he refused to smoke it ever gain. Said he just cant handle it. Some strains just grab certain people by the balls I guess LOL. 

Do you have any photo's of the Auto Mazar?
Also would like to see the think different, both during grows and final product. 

Take it easy, happy growing.


----------



## Seedman06 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks. Probably going to avoid the pounder again. Plenty of other choices on hand lol. 

Sorry no pictures of the grow. These are the final product.

First pic auto think different indoor under led. this is auto pounder
 auto mazar

Close up auto mazar
 auto think different from outdoor.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice bro, thank for the pics. I got auto Mazar right now. . . 
I gotta ask, what led dios you use? I'm hid ATM. Starting to think maybe glueberry OG may have been the right choice. That or the lemon OG.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 4, 2017)

Also been thinking about KO kush, money bush, and dream machine.


----------



## Seedman06 (Oct 5, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Nice bro, thank for the pics. I got auto Mazar right now. . .
> I gotta ask, what led dios you use? I'm hid ATM. Starting to think maybe glueberry OG may have been the right choice. That or the lemon OG.


I gave some of the auto pounder to a friend and he said the same as my wife. Good smoke, but nothing amazing.

I've got a few different leds going right now. First grow was with apollo and Galaxy hydro 300(146ish each actual) lights. Nothing to complain about with them. Then got a Mars reflector 96. Didn't impress me, but works fine. Finally I got a roleadro 400w cob. That thing is bright. I use that and the Mars side by side in a 4 *2 for flowering. The Apollo I use on mothers and Galaxy I use on a veg tent. I like the cobs over all the others as far as rating. Using it for my first flower cycle now. We will see how it performs.

I have not used hids so I can't compare fairly.

The auto mazar is great. I love the smell. It reminds me of dirt and pine needles with a little citrus. Reminds me of camping in a pine forest.The high has always been pretty relaxing. Nothing crazy. Just a nice mellow high. Not productive/ energized like think different was but not going to put you to sleep.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 6, 2017)

That actually sounds good, I guess Auto-Mazar is a good choice then. I'm doing DWC for the first time and hope it goes well. I've done EBB&FLOW countless times but didn't wanna spend that kind of money given that DWC is more aggressive growth for less money. Unfortunately I doubt I'll be able to run them in the summer due to water temps because I don't want to spend $300-$400 on a chiller. I actually had an idea to buy a cheap deep freezer and fill it with bags of ice, then run water through thin stainless steel tubing and pump it back into the buckets. The whole setup would be like $120 and seems really viable as a solution.


----------

